# Paradisio/Inferno Party



## sweetspice161 (Jul 26, 2012)

So, I know it's early, but I'm throwing a halloween/birthday party this year for my grandmother. Her birthday is the day after Halloween and she LOVES this holiday. Since it's her first year without her husband (he died just two weeks after her birthday last year, and was in the hospital over Halloween last year), I'm trying to go all out. I have the whole family coming into town, as well as a number of friends (about 50 people altogether). It can't be too graphic as we have a fair amount of kids coming, including a three year old, but this theme, I figure, I can have some fun with, without having to get too vivid. Anyway, I have a couple of ideas I need advice on, and other ideas would be welcome. Also, because I am virtually broke, I'm trying to keep it low cost and am spreading out the cost over the next few months...
Anyway, here's what my issues so far...

Pearly Gates - I'm thinking I can build them out of PVC pipe and then cover them with a pearlescent spray paint. Has anyone done this?

Cerberus - I've seen the posts where people have built him before, and they look AMAZING but I don't know how to do that myself. Can anyone give me a step by step? Doesn't necessarily have to be animated. Best I can come up with on my own, is to sew a giant stuffed dog and make two more heads, but I can't even find a pattern for that.

9 Circles of Hell/7 Circles of Heaven/7 Circles of Purgatorio - I'm thinking cutting circles from posterboard for each grouping, labeling them with each group, and then writing names on them of who is in each area. The big problem is, as much as the rest of my family is religious/intellectual, they won't recognize most of the names mentioned in the Divine Comedy...I'd like to modernize it, by adding people from the past 100 years or so, but am having a hard time classifying them, or thinking up people. I mean, Hitler? fits into sooo many areas! No one controversial, because my grandmother's birthday is not a place I want to start a dispute, but there are plenty of people we can all hate on. 

I'm also considering having a picture of Anton LaVey in hell - no one else will completely get it, but he looks a little devilish anyway. Plus, I figure I'll pull out my tarot cards and give readings (8th circle of hell - Sorcerers/Astrologers/False Prophets). 

Heaven has me a little stumped... I have pearly gates, white balloons, doves, stars, clouds...but it still seems like it's going to be kind of bare, compared to hell. Maybe that's ok though, since Heaven would be spacious, and Hell would be tight and cramped...

Sorry this is so long, but I'm new to this party hosting thing, so I need help!

Oh, and it's kind of disjointed but the bathroom is going to be a Dexter crime scene, because I'm the one throwing the party and it entertains me...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum sweetspice!  I did a search on "Heaven and Hell" and a bunch of threads came up. I'm sure you could get plenty of ideas from them.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/search.php?searchid=450695

Then a search on just Heaven narrowed down the choices:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/search.php?searchid=450698


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres some pics and some links you might be interested in 






Cloud tutorial link http://www.weddinghigh.com/2012/01/diy-cloud-lights-for-your-wedding.html
You could do a cloud scene setter and if you plan on having tables in the room maybe try white tableclothes (something billowy) with a battery powered light under the table...like this








Pearly Gates sound great...heres a link that might help on cunstruction http://zombie.horrorseek.com/home/halloween/demonware/gates.html

Cerberus can be purchased at halloween stores from $22-30 but its only 8" tall






here is a pic where someone bought 3 identical stuffed animals and attatched the heads...






I would just simply cut the head off of 2 of the stuffed animals and reattatch them by sewing it on or you could maybe try hot glue. 

For Hell maybe you can do some red LED lights washing the walls (about $5 each)...You could have tons of red candles burning or make some of the fake fire if your worried about the little kids http://www.themebuilders.com/effects/HalloweenProps.HTML Here are a couple other things that might work http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...86F21F157EEBEC5C82A26D54EF24497FAC9&first=211 http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...DC535EC62CC23E8897BEC424A437DBF76009&first=71 Or maybe you can try this effect on the walls






(I realize this is pricy because they use projectors but Im thinking you coulg get the same effect from these candles with flame cutouts








Hope you find something that helps, ill post again if I think of anything


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/117240-hell.html


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I love pumpinpie's ideas for Heaven they look brilliant. 

Bright lights in Heaven- not strobe though.
And dark in hell with maybe only red lights. 

If you are having food then maybe that's something to think about.
The set up of food in Heaven could be on a cloud maybe made out of Great stuff?
And in Hell it could be on a rock made out of chicken wire and Great stuff? 

You could also pass out Halos in Heaven and devil horns in Hell, have everyone dressed slightly in character if its not a costume party.

Maybe include a Satan in Hell next to a throne which people can sit on and a God or Angel in heaven once again next to a throne. You could have these at opposite ends of the party area and to would give a nice contrast. 

I think Heaven should not be as crowded as Hell so simple decorations would look good. 

Hope this Helps


----------

